

Looks like github is down - emeraldd

It looks like github just went down for emergency maintenance.
======
ColinWright
To quote John Graham-Cumming ‏(@jgrahamc[0])

    
    
        Every time github goes down I think,
        "If only there was some way to use git
        locally without a network connection".
    

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jgrahamc>

------
emeraldd
They just tweeted the down time and appear to have been experiencing issues
all morning.

------
bowmande
2 days in a row! Anyone else looking for other options?

~~~
Zikes
Please report back with your findings.

~~~
oinksoft
There's no great reason for a small shop to use Github rather than hosting the
repositories themselves.

~~~
debacle
There is no great reason for a large shop to use Github other than for PR.

------
juanpdelat
Is it necessary to post on HN about every website down?

------
cedrichurst
Yup... <https://status.github.com/>

------
apoorvsaxena
They must be a partner with GoDaddy.. :)

------
vacipr
Look another github is down thread. And people still argue about the quality
of hacker news submissions.

